# What welcome did you get ?



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We went to Cromer Norfolk " Seacroft Caravan Club site " got there late ,hadn't booked as late leaving Louth in Lincolnshire after repairs that were going to be done 3 hours earlier .
Although we new the Wardern closed up well before we got there ( we could not book as we didn't know when we would arrive), but, thought we would pull up inside the drive , as my wife saw the wardern or the husband of the wardern .
Well , she asked him if there was a chance of a pitch ,and was met with a " don't you know we are closed ? how long have you been caravanning and in the Caravan Club ? and then after he calmed down my wife said he told her you can park on the overnight pitch , when my wife told me how he dressed her down I said lets move on and about a 1/4 of a mile down the road we found a private site called "Woodhill" Reception closed ,sign saying when closed go to Warderns Caravan , we were greeted by an elderly man who said to my wife ," can I help you my dear ," explaining ,he said choose your pitch pay in the morning, lovely site over looking the sea and Sheringham , which was a nice walk across the top of the cliffs . I must say most CC sites have nice Warderns who do the job and are helpful and pleasant (they certainly don't do it for the money as it's just above the minimum wage) this was not one of them ,he struck as a person who had probaly been bullied at school and now was using the power invested in him. Tony A. (spending money where we are both welcomed )


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Join the Camping and caravaning club, the friendly club. You can use the temp holiday sites very friendly lot.


Andy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Same thing happened to us at the Brighton CC site a couple of years ago, although the office wasn't closed the reception from one of the wardens was attrocious, we were on the way back to the ferry at Dover and although we had not booked, we were greeted with disdain. When we asked if they knew of anywhere else that we might try the answer was an emphatic NO. So after 20 years of Membership with CC we called it a day.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
When in the position of being late for a delivery,i allways tried to ring ahead,this often results in being told ," see you in the morning" or "Keep coming,we will tip you 
providing your here before X o'clock". Then everybody knows where they stand,and can plan accordingly. I have had a few frosty receptions of security staff at night,when turning up late,remember,the wardens have allready done their SHIFT,and are entitled to put their feet up,just the same as all the other workers in whatever job they do.
However,being told to park in the night area, can be done pleasantly. You had had a bad day,and so may have the wardens,laugh it off,worse things happen at sea.
Ted


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> When in the position of being late for a delivery,i allways tried to ring ahead,this often results in being told ," see you in the morning" or "Keep coming,we will tip you
> providing your here before X o'clock". Then everybody knows where they stand,and can plan accordingly. I have had a few frosty receptions of security staff at night,when turning up late,remember,the wardens have allready done their SHIFT,and are entitled to put their feet up,just the same as all the other workers in whatever job they do.
> However,being told to park in the night area, can be done pleasantly. You had had a bad day,and so may have the wardens,laugh it off,worse things happen at sea.
> Ted


You are right on one account my wife and I had had a long day we were still pleasant , if you were a garage owner like we were ,we were still curtious and pleasant even when we felt rough ,working 10to 12 hours a day and me being on call after that 365 days 24hours a day(by the way our choice and not complaining ) As I said probaly bullied at school , or could do with a dose of self employment !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My motto through life has always been.
Treat others as you wish them to treat you.
In your instance jobsworth has lost cc revenue, and a certain amount of goodwill no doubt.
I sometimes wonder why I still pay my subs after 25 yeas or so.

Manners cost nothing.


Dave p

EDIT
A dose of self employment should be compulsery for everyone, even only for a short spell.

25 years in and i am still not a milionaire, do not get regular hols etc.

But i could not work for anyone else.
B & Q maybe. I could send everone to th ewrong isles. :lol:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Tony

Sorry to hear about your experience, I would have done exactly the same thing, no excuse whatsoever for someone in warden-type job to be rude to customers/potential customers or any one else for that matter. Why couldn't he have just said 'sorry but you would be welcome to use the late arrivals area'. Good that you were able to find such a good substitute. I'll go there next time we 'do' the region - we are well overdue for a trip down there - we usually start around the Wash somewhere end up around Minsmere, Aldeborough, and my favourite - Shingle Street.

Hope you enjoyed the trip

Best wishes


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

.....am heading that way in about 4 weeks - and Woodhill is the site I'm aiming for! This confirms it is probably a good choice...


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

chalkstorm said:


> .....am heading that way in about 4 weeks - and Woodhill is the site I'm aiming for! This confirms it is probably a good choice...


Hi have a good holiday if you walk to Sheringham across the cliff tops you will pass through a caravan site , if you want a pub lunch go out of that site entrance and you will come across the pub .Norfolk is lovely county , another nice place is Wells-next-to Sea ,but the road from Woodhill is a bit bendy .

Tony A


----------

